# Lorain Reports



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

We went out of Lorain Friday morning. Lots of boats out in 50 to 60 FOW. Wondering how everyone did. 
We started trolling around 50 feet and headed due north. Didn't do well at all. Should have checked our lines more often than we did. Every time we checked lines we found we were dragging shorts around. We didn't get much deeper than 54 FOW. 
Anyone have any success?


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

I was out Friday also. Pulled dipsies with spoons with no luck. Put on bandits and pulled some sorts. But I always run a medium spinner out the back with a deep diver. It had a gold hot n tot on it. It pulled 3 fish over 26" All marks were about 40', so they must have been coming up for that hot n tot. The fish had a beautiful color to them.


----------



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice JC Thanks for the report.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It was tougher than it's been for sure, but pulled our limits the last 2 days. Just have to think outside the box this time of year here in Lorain, happens every year for about a month.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Miked913. would you be willing to share your strategy/ technique? I am hoping to get out again as soon as the weather permits. Thanks


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

stjack said:


> Miked913. would you be willing to share your strategy/ technique? I am hoping to get out again as soon as the weather permits. Thanks


I'd love too, trying to make a living here. A decade or so of notes will point you the way.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Hunt for an active school, and once your on them, keep circling back. Troll faster when the water is in the mid and upper seventies, I’m at 2.8-3.2 running spoons off 40 tru trips, and bandits off snap weights. Deep bandits off 30# braid at 2.5 dive to about 20’ wo weights. 2 oz weights should add about 4’. Use your sonars to find the bait - run your unit at 200 hz when you running at speed, and they’ll show up as small dots on your screen - look for condensed dots, and your in a good spot. Switch your unit to 50 hz, and you’ll see the U shaped marks that is where you need to be. If not, keep hunting until you find them. Lorain is tough most of August, but as the water cools, it will heat back up. No one gets a limit every time out, so don’t get discouraged- keep swinging- find people you trust, and network with them - I did decent last weekend between the sandbar and just west of the dump in 45-52’. I’m down for repairs this weekend, back at it next weekend (hopefully).

Good Luck
Port


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

stjack said:


> Miked913. would you be willing to share your strategy/ technique? I am hoping to get out again as soon as the weather permits. Thanks


if you go fishing just put time in and hard work and you will get your fish.

when i go with boat any place i do not pay atention to fish finder i just reed the dept off water.
setup one side 10',20'30' off botom
second side 20'30'40' downn
using 4 dipsy and 2 bords.when bords do beter i change to 4 bords.
use harnes,spoones and stick bait
play with speed and derection
when you turn one side go up one side go down,when you hit fish realize the side if it was up or down,when you strait up adjust the rod to that dept.
i use 3 oz inline weight,i tret the 3 oz what line you release devide in 1/2 or 50 %,the lure is runing in that dept.
if i release 60 back my target is 30' down,
derection off curent and speed can make that 10' higher or lower.
i am looking for fish bite not for where i am exacly.
if i am hiting fish that is proper setup adjust rest rods close to that dept.
when you start check every rod in 10 minutes if is no bite.
when you troll and you have no bite,change lure,change speed,change derection,ad to dept 10' line it will drop 5',second side rise 10' every rod.
the fish could be in same dept all day or only 10 minutes and they change,you have to change to.
example
you have 30% positive fish+30% neutral+ 40% negative fish=100%
the nomber is changing every minute.best bite 60% or 80% positive fish.
we can sell computers and fish finders for thousends but noubady in world can predict the nomber positive fish.
you will know only if you were there at that time.
i catch this year 700 eyes,if we had good ice i would be around 1000 eyes.

reed report as refrence
make your plan and falow plan.
if you do not make plan then you gessing what to do you get confused and waisting time.
when i cast i give one lure 10 casts.
even when i catch 2 fish the lure has next 10 casts,no fish you change.
this way you will put the lure on whot they like at that time,it change every minutes.
i have days first few casts fish on but no more bite i change lure and catch one fish,then i change lure after 10 cast and catch one fish,
i get 6 fish on 6 defrent lures.
some day they hit anything and some they only one specifick lure or color.


----------



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Portney and Happysnag, thank you. Awesome information. Thank you again


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

stjack said:


> Portney and Happysnag, thank you. Awesome information. Thank you again


treet dipsy on 1 seting like 3 oz inline,60 back should be 30 down,
nomber 2 and 3 ad from 10' t0 30' ad same nomber to each,that way is simple to remember where that was.
i am never looking in any charts,i just made that that simple with 3 oz and dipsy .
what would help if you have black bord and maker and record every lure and every catch ,speed ,derection and time.
you can put that in spred sheet and later you can search the spred sheet.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

stjack said:


> Portney and Happysnag, thank you. Awesome information. Thank you again


You also may want to check out Jim Stedke 15th annual midwinter online seminar in the Lake Erie General Discussions. A decade and half of notes that you can learn from. Lorain is a good port to fish out of. You can learn and apply many different programs / techniques in this area. Also some good advise from Happysnags and Portney.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

We did OK this AM just NE of the dump. dipseys .5/80 and 2/130. 6 keepers, 1 @ 26" [email protected]". Some white bass (15"!), shorts and sheeps. Lines in 2.5 hrs, so pretty busy.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

We were out north and north east of the dump also on Friday. It was a grind for us, couldn’t get the spoons to work at all, a few shorts and some junk. Put some small cranks on our 1 dipsey at 80 and picked up 3 also got 4 on bandits 160 back with a 3 oz. Finished with 7 keepers from 17 to 26 inches.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Heading up to go out now. Haven’t been out in weeks! Thinking about starting between dump and bar. I’ll post a report good or bad but would love an assist in the right direction as I know this time of year can be tough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> if you go fishing just put time in and hard work and you will get your fish.
> 
> when i go with boat any place i do not pay atention to fish finder i just reed the dept off water.
> setup one side 10',20'30' off botom
> ...


Spot on HappySnag! You’re a wise fisherman with great advice! Gotta keep changing it up until you find what works! Even unconventional settings! I’ve run lures at 35’ while marking fish at 60’ in 70 FOW to catch walleye! Just read another report today that said they were trolling at 2.1 mph! When they’re not biting you need to find what will turn them on!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished from about 10-1 on Saturday between the dump and the bar. Trolled north from just south of it to past the top of the dump. Got 1 18-20” fish on salmo deepest diver. Saw a long line of boats on the other side of the dump so ran back and east to fish that area. Got 1 about 20”. 
I ran salmos and bandits, some with weights, some without. Dipsys with spoons, harness, and flicker shad. Speeds were varied from 2-2.7. Harness never even got sniffed! Flicker on dipsy caught the second fish. Water temp 72-74. 
Shocked that we didn’t even get any trash fish!


----------



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the advice and reports. Will try to get out this week and let you know how it turned out.
Thank you again.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Speed kills! Go as fast as 3.5 if u cant get them slower


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I’m heading out in the am - 3 of us fun fishing - haven’t seen too many Lorain posts lately. I’ll post how we do tomorrow evening. Last time up, we did ok in 51-55’ using spoons off big boards west of the dump. Might try some cranks off wire.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

We trolled around the weather bouy yesterday for 4hrs and caught one walleye and one 13" yellow perch.Was marking fish near bottom but could not catch them with what we threw at them.Just a couple small white perch caught too.No shorts.sheep or w bass.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rnewman said:


> We trolled around the weather bouy yesterday for 4hrs and caught one walleye and one 13" yellow perch.Was marking fish near bottom but could not catch them with what we threw at them.Just a couple small white perch caught too.No shorts.sheep or w bass.


same case from edgewater,nothing was working only the fishermans were working hard on changing all time every 10 minutes.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Decent trip out of Lorain today. Left the dock around 8:15 ish and headed North east towards Beaver. Great marks in 41’ just off the sandbar. Set lines off big boards running 40 Tru-trips 130’ back and spoons on the port side, ran Bandits and Yozuri’s off of Torpedo 19 strand wire 350’ , 300’, and 250’ off the starboard side, and spoons off both downrigger’s. Trolled North east at 2.8-3.0 with the wind at our stern. Slow but steady pick all day a mixed bag of white bass, shorts, and Eyes ranging from 15” - 26”. Kept 8 nice fish. Dropped my fishawk down once we hit 55’, and there was a10 degree difference at the 50’ mark. Caught the majority of the larger eyes in the 50-57’ range. Finished up about 12.5 miles due north of the harbor, pulled lines at 1:30. Waves were 1-2’, weather was perfect. Great day on the Lake with my first mate and his dad. I put a bunch of pics on here including my depth charts. I like them right on the fish deck.

Port


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

took a ride from SL ramp N about 5 miles, W to the dump, S to about 34' then east to the SL ramp.
Water temp 69. Darn few marks. Water had a stained look to it.....possible turnover? Rather "post-frontal" out there..
Windier than I expected, prob 15+. Air temp about 55. Spitting some rain here and there. I stopped to throw an Erie Dearie for about 10 mins, then decided better days are ahead!
ErieBoy


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

I left out of Lorain this morning. Never felt south winds 5-10, or 2 foot or less waves. Started trolling south of dump with wind. Few marks, got tired of being bounced around. Called it a day after about two hours. Also thought the water was a little dirty.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Fished yesterday out of Lorain, left the dock at 7:00 am, back at 3:00 pm. Headed out NNE from the harbor and found very good marks in 45’ just east of the dump. Decided to run deeper, and went to the 52’-55’, due north of Sheffield Village. Dropped my temperature probe, water was 64 degrees at 55’, and 62 degrees at the surface. Marks were good and we set up with 4 bandits off big boards with 2 and 3 oz snap weights 100-120’ back, on one side, and 4 spoons off 40 Tru-trips 100-130’ back. Ran dual spoons off of both downrigger’s , 1 at 20’, and 1 at 45’. Covered most of the water column from 20’-45’. Trolled SSW with the wind to our stern 2.8-3.1. Caught 9 fish, 7 eyes 21-27”, 1 small eye 16”, and 1 white bass. Got most of them 9-11:30. Got zero the last 2 hours. Wind kicked up around 1:00. Good day for us overall - a few other boats said they got skunked in shallower.

Port


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Portney - if you don't mind my asking, what SIMRAD unit is that? Very impressive!


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey Portney - if you don't mind my asking, what SIMRAD unit is that? Very impressive!


I have a Simrad Cruise and a GO9. I connect an old iPad via Bluetooth to the GO9, so ppl fishing can see the marks. It’s a good system overall. I use the Cruise as my chart plotter and the GO9 as the fish finder.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I do the same thing with a Cruise. Use it as a dedicated GPS on my boat.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------

